# Weak fish



## armyvet4583 (Dec 16, 2015)

So today I hooked a fish that kinda looked like a speckled trout without Specks. After consulting google and dnr for regs. Found out it was a weak fish.  Today is the first time any of the 3 of us fishing have ever seen one. Today we had  two one went back other came home. Question is how often do any of you catch them? Also we were around Jekyll island.


----------



## shotgunhales (Dec 16, 2015)

there around just not near as plentiful as specs. we have certain holes we catch them at.


----------



## fuelman1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Back in the mid eighties I was stationed in Mayport FL. That is almost all we caught down there along the jetties at the mouth of the St Johns River. They were thick. I caught a few this summer around Sapelo Sound. The are very tasty. Very much like a trout.


----------



## Bream Pole (Dec 16, 2015)

Is this the same fish come call a "summer trout" and in Fla. are often called "yellow mouths"


----------



## Knotmuch (Dec 17, 2015)

paddler said:


> Is this the same fish come call a "summer trout" and in Fla. are often called "yellow mouths"



The one and same


----------



## cableguychris (Dec 17, 2015)

Is that also what some call a white trout in the panhandle of Fla?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 17, 2015)

GA Limit of one per day ... unless it has changed ... 13" min. also...


----------



## armyvet4583 (Dec 18, 2015)

BriarPatch99 said:


> GA Limit of one per day ... unless it has changed ... 13" min. also...



Yes as i read regs one a day. 13In min.


----------



## Day trip (Dec 18, 2015)

I've only caught one in the last 4-5 years.  It was out on CCA reef.


----------



## Pate55 (Dec 19, 2015)

You can get in  to them thick at F reef this time of year. The meat is too mushy for me.


----------



## Bream Pole (Dec 19, 2015)

Weak fish or summer trout or yellow mouth need to be left in the cooler on ice for at least 24 hours before cleaning and cooking.  Keeps from being mushy.  I attempted to fry some immediately upon getting home years ago and they literally fell apart in the hot grease.  Learned the hard way to let them sit on ice after catching.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 19, 2015)

Caught what would've been a cooler full of them over the summer on Tybee.  Too bad I could only keep one.


----------



## Cashvaluerecovery (Dec 20, 2015)

cableguychris said:


> Is that also what some call a white trout in the panhandle of Fla?



 Not the same. White trout dont get anywhere near as big as weak fish. Weak fish can get as big as specs where the panhandle white trout would be a real nice catch at 13 inches. White trout are also better tablefare, no mush.


----------



## Redbow (Jan 27, 2016)

Here in NC we are only allowed 1 Summer Trout or Weakfish per person per day also. They don't eat as good as a Speckled Trout but I still like them. You mostly catch the Weakfish where there is a washed out hole or drop off here. I don't like to keep them unless they are at least 15 inches in length, you can keep them here at 12.. Many folks around our coastal area ignore the creel limit on Weakfish and keep what they catch. We caught hundreds of them last fall, most too small to keep but most days we managed to catch 2 for the fry pan..


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jan 28, 2016)

From now until April or so they are stacked at the nearshore reefs. Caught a 27" one out there a few years back


----------

